# haRVey



## gaz2676 (Sep 14, 2012)

hooray shes cracked it
everyone meet haRVey still not finished but half way thru''''''' we think it s looking good


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 14, 2012)

Mercedes. My favourite vehicle!

Looks a very smart conversion. Like the posh window. 

Hope you're not putting tiles on the roof as per last picture... :lol-053:


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 14, 2012)

Good work Chap! Love the tiled roof,it makes it more stealth in built up areas! :raofl:


----------



## mark61 (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking very good indeed. Thats a huge Sprinter.  Where did you get the windows from. (the opening one)


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking very nice - you should't have any trouble parking up for the night in the middle of a town with a roof like that, all wilders and manufactures please take note of the new camouflaged style van a must for 2013. :hammer::hammer:


----------



## n brown (Sep 14, 2012)

nice interior so far,bit concerned that the tiled roof and attached streetlight may put it over its weight limit.like the name too


----------



## Robmac (Sep 14, 2012)

Cracking job.


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 14, 2012)

n brown said:


> nice interior so far,bit concerned that the tiled roof and attached streetlight may put it over its weight limit.like the name too



aahh thats a flag pole disguised as a common street light more stealthy i thought ....theres a bloke in carlisle doing them sort of windows...... pm me i give you the no and the roof dunno cant get rid of piccy ....iam just a mere man these things are beyond me it was the missus who sorted pics for me what a nightmare last night trying to do them but my little stinging nettle sorted it for me ....she has her good faults


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow! Harvey looks amazing... look forward to seeing the final finish


----------



## Robmac (Sep 14, 2012)

Love the name HaRVey by the way!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Sep 14, 2012)

love it

not sure about the aerial with the light on the top!!!!


defo smart job well done, you could set up doing this kind of work for others, if they would pay you for the time it takes.

tranivanman


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 14, 2012)

thats what im doing mate 
payin someone else to do it ...i aint got the time the experience the space  or the know how do do a job like this... i is a hazard waiting to happen in any kitchen never mind tryin to fit one..... brampton fire brigade are at defcom 1 when i roll back from the pub and got the munchies


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 14, 2012)

Minisorella said:


> Wow! Harvey looks amazing... look forward to seeing the final finish



not as much as US 
you wont miss us on the highway 
both of us will have a big grin like a w-nking jap


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 27, 2012)

*update*


pickinm him up om thurs morn 
how excited are we:rockroll:


----------



## daisymini (Sep 28, 2012)

WoW the van looks amazing, good Job..!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 28, 2012)

That is one very posh van!

I am so jealous


----------



## snowbirds (Sep 28, 2012)

*Looking good*

Hi

He is looking good,did you make the furniture 

Snowbirds





gaz2676 said:


> View attachment 8244View attachment 8245View attachment 8246View attachment 8240View attachment 8241View attachment 8242View attachment 8243
> hooray shes cracked it
> everyone meet haRVey still not finished but half way thru''''''' we think it s looking good


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking good Gaz.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking very good.


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 28, 2012)

Beautiful job!  Hope you and Harvey have lots of adventures together :cool1:


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 3, 2012)

*less than 24hrs*

at last off to pick the van up in morning
one way hire car organised...check
everything loaded in hire car...check
wallet an documents...check
the missus...check
whooooooppy.....1 more sleep


----------



## mark61 (Oct 3, 2012)

Great stuff, bet you can't wait.


----------



## lotty (Oct 3, 2012)

Great looking van. 
I hope you have many years of happy camping :banana:


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 4, 2012)

oh man oh man oh man is this good or what ....sittin ..more like lounging in morrisons car park glastonbury waitin for the wacky shops to open tomorrow fpr our lass to browse round then off to stonehenge for the night........... had a bit of trouble with the electrics .....kept trippin on leasure batts but would run off vehicle battery got everything up to speed and swapped back to leasure batts and all is fine fridge leds night heater pumps water heater all work as they should do....very strange just tryed shower wish the one at home was as good
oh man
much love


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 4, 2012)

Van is fab, happy camping


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 9, 2012)

*lost in woods*



if you go down in the woods at the new forest .....


----------



## ellisboy (Oct 9, 2012)

Are you parked at Setthorns?


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 9, 2012)

yes...... yes i am well done that man


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh you lucky, lucky people.

Enjoy


----------

